# Even the Chinese are wary ...



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

... of pet food products made in China :smile:.

Apparently, Chinese pet owners are now importing pet food from the US.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

je-uk said:


> ... Of pet food products made in china :smile:.
> 
> Apparently, chinese pet owners are now importing pet food from the us.


ouch!


----------

